# Idiot????



## twilight123 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok so I am the one who said I wanted to separate and that I didnt love him anymore but I wanted to try to rekindle the special feelings and the times prior to the last 2 years that have been horrible for both of us.

Well I have been out for nearly 3 weeks and in that time we have talked more honestly than ever and I thought we were reconnecting. I asked him to go to the pictures and to come over for tea twice. Him being as decisive as ever left picking the movie to me even though I was asking him. He asked me out for hot chocolate on Sunday and then told me to pick were. He never makes any surprise plans its always up to me to organise things.

Today he decided that he was being an idiot trying and telling me honestly how he thought cause I wasnt doing the same. I can not and will not tell him that I love him after two weeks of working at it. If it happens I want it to be real and when if say it for it to be honest and mean everything.

I cant believe that he thinks he is being an idiot when he says he wants me to come back and that he loves me. I am trying but it has been rather full on. As in more cuddles and kisses and talking has been done in two weeks than in the past 12 months I am sure. I have started to let my guard down after he rejected me and I rejected him but it just doesnt seem like it is good enough or fast enough for him.

I feel like Im not worth him making an effort. I know men and women show their feelings differently and we verbalise differently but I honestly thought that the past two weeks we were getting some where and then this "idiot" statement.

I have self issues and he knows that this is some of the reason we are in this situation so he would know that he would have hurt me with his statement.

I just dont know what to think or feel anymore!!!

Some interpretation/guidance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks heaps


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

Give him a break. You tell him you don't love him anymore and then get worked up when he says he is an idiot for still loving you? Just keep trying...


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

It's just a difficult situation for you both. He's insecure and wants more. You are attempting to work at the relationship and probably feeling underappreciated with the idiot comment. It's a rocky road. Keep trying.


----------

